# Jan. 2 Hunt



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Went 4 for 7 today. Always nice to have a few find holes to get into. We would have had 5 but my pistol barrel was bent (HaHa). From left to right in the pic...... My good friend Dave, Sadie, and my "old-timer" Ticker. Great tracking conditions today. A lot of fun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great picture. Nothing like the music of a good dog.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Them are some big bunnies!!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Ticker looks a little Tuckered out... Nice picture!


----------

